# Your Uber Driver Is ‘Retired’? You Shouldn’t Be Surprised



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/25/health/seniors-nontraditional-jobs.html
Older Americans are taking nontraditional jobs in greater numbers. Economists aren't sure that's a good thing.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

yes economists have great benefits and a huge salary 50 to 200k yearly .what would they know about people on ss .
they think we all have millions saved up . we all know if very hard or impossible to bank any money today.
i for got they get a pension as well for retirement .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...and many of us retired folks do it for the time it consumes. Ole great economists miss that fact/point.


----------

